# Does your dog hate wearing a harness?



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

The only one of my dogs that wears a harness gets super excited to see me pull it out and has no issues having it be put on. He's usually so excited to go for a walk he's crazy. However since he's 3 pounds I don't need to ask for him to calm down cause...he's 3 pounds. I just grab him and slip it on (and it takes some fenagaling because it has no buckles at all) He doesn't object to the 'grabbing' or slipping on the harness at all.
You could probably do some clicker training work to get them to accept a harness better.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

You're not the only one. We've had discussions on schnauzer forums, I thought it was just a schnauzer thing since no one had mentioned it hear. They have lots of quirks. 

I read an article that putting a harness on brings out an instinctual behaviour of submissiveness. Think about when unacquainted dogs meet if one wants to assert itself it tries to put its head on top of the other dogs shoulders to force it to submit into a down submissive position. Putting the harness on of course the main clip on part is right across the shoulders, right where another dog would place it's head. Our dogs see the harness as causing this behaviour so don't like having it on. It doesn't mean your dog wants to be naturally dominant as I said before its just an instinct that they have little control over. I don't know if this is why thet behave as they do but it's an interesting idea.

Once my dog has his on if you try to stroke him down his back his slinks down almost like a cat does and doesn't like being petted when its on. Once we're out no problems. I've also tried several fit styles, different clips incase it was that but same reaction. I always harness him in the car and I just don't like walking using collar so for safety the harness is here to stay.

Mysticrealm several of us tried the kikopup technique even buying new harnesses and not putting them on until the dog would put it head through. Even though they accepted it eventually they still did the cowering thing once it was on and fastened. Very weird. I'll be interested to see if there are more poodles that react this way.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Never had this problem. The model is like is the one where the dog has to step in it and you bring it up on it's sides and buckle on the back. Not as frightening because you don't have any parts that go over his head.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Do they really need the harnesses? I guess I'm asking if they can just go for walks with a collar instead of the harness. Seems like if they really dislike the harness and another device (regular collar, martingale, even prong or halti) would work just as well for you, why not just put the harness away and use something else? If you really need/want the harness for some reason, I'd think trying to desensitize them to it would be your best bet. Asaah may need a harness for nosework/tracking (if I can find one that fits her very deep and narrow chest well enough). She has never really worn one, just a backpack, so if I can find one, my plan is to work on desensitizing her to it for a while before I really need it.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I've never had this problem, they both come running and just step into it as it means we are doing something. I like the step in ones like Dechi uses, but their car harnesses go over the head and they don't mind that either. It doesn't sound like it's just putting it on though, they get some strange ideas and dislikes sometimes don't they.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Oshagcj914 you could get a Perfect fit harness. They consist of 3 parts which come in various sizes to suit the shape of your dog. Schnauzers are deep chested I know several owners who are very pleased with them.

https://www.dog-games-shop.co.uk/perfect-fit-fleece-dog-harness.html


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Summerhouse said:


> Oshagcj914 you could get a Perfect fit harness. They consist of 3 parts which come in various sizes to suit the shape of your dog. Schnauzers are deep chested I know several owners who are very pleased with them.
> 
> https://www.dog-games-shop.co.uk/perfect-fit-fleece-dog-harness.html


Thanks, I've seen those recommended before! They look really nice, I'm just not sure I want to spend the money since I rarely use a harness. But I might have to bite the bullet and just spend the money for something that fits well. I do some hiking, so I think if I ever go for a custom harness, I'm just going to get a Groundbird pack. They are $$$$, but completely custom made and have come highly recommended. Plus the pack is removable, so I get the pack, plus a custom harness  You can also buy the harness without pack attachments separately. 

Groundbird Gear - Home


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory hates having his put on too. He's had several varieties with different ways to put them on and he hates them all. But once the harness is on he's completely happy and fine. I find it weird too - we only use it for car trips, and we always go fun places in the car.


----------



## lostsoc (May 8, 2014)

Same response here. Mishka has a harness he steps into and clips over his shoulders, but he'll move away from the door when we get it out. He will actually sit against the couch once it's on and need encouragement to go out the door. Once out, he's fine and happy. I like the harness, because we run and play in the grass together on a long leash and I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that with a collar. We chase butterflies.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans used to have the step in style harness, but we couldn't get it adjusted on a way that wouldn't rub or interfere with his gate. He hated that one. He has a Brilliant K9 harness now, and he seems to like it. He knows it means he's going somewhere, so if you ask if he wants his harness he will come running. We wears it all day at work and it doesn't seem to bother him. I can put it on with one hand too, so I like it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What type of harness are you using? Is it a no-pull harness? If so, these restrict movement and are uncomfortable for the dog. 

I use the RuffWear harness with my girls and there wasn't even an acclimation period. I don't use a harness for walks but I do for hikes (when I am okay with her pulling ahead a bit), swimming etc.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Fletcher dislikes most of his harnesses, but I've found that it's because the leash brushes against his back when he wears them and he doesn't like that. In this one the leash clips a little higher up and it doesn't touch him so he has no problem at all with this one and it seems to be the most comfortable










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

We have a Ruffwear harness at the moment I love the fit of them but it's made no difference to his behaviour towards a harness


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I tried a couple of harnesses when Jazz was younger, but I couldn't find one that fit. Her chest is so deep that anything big enough to fit around her chest was too big in other places, and smaller sizes rubbed under her front legs.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko hasn't had a harness except for the car and he tries to duck out but " going riding in the car car" as we call it wins out. He hates,loathes and despises his raincoat. You'd think it weighs 20lbs on his back. His head goes down, his back sags, and his tail straightens out and he walks like he has 2lb weights on each ankle.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Mysticrealm, thanks for posting that video. I think it can also help dogs that have problems who don't like to wear sweaters in the cold weather.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

DD dislikes all three of her harnesses. She truly hated them for a while, but she's more tolerant now, probably because she knows they are precursors to going out and having fun. 

She also dislikes her flotation vest. At least I think she does. She gets excited when she sees it, and tries to bite it. She struggles when I put it on her. She's fine once it's on. So I'm not sure if she really dislikes it or just views it as another game she can play with me. Of course, it may be connected with her ambivalence toward swimming. If I go in the pool without her, she runs back and forth on the deck, barking at me. Then she runs away when I try to pick her up to take her in the pool with me. Once she's in the pool, she seems fine.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm glad to hear that my dogs aren't the only ones who have an aversion to the harness. Come to think of it, Draco acts the same way when he has his jacket put on him in the winter. I think its a sensation thing for him. 
Luke was much better last night when I took him out into the breezeway to put it on him right before we left on our walk. He didn't try to run away or was scared, but the smaller room also prevented it. 

Draco has a ruffwear harness as well, and I really like it. I prefer to use it on hikes, and have mainly stopped wearing it on walks. Ive decided that he just doesn't like anything on his body, but is totally fine with the collars/neck items.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine are just the opposite. Cesar especially, he will lunge into the harness and raise the one foot to go in the opening and wiggle until I fasten it and off we go. If I even pick up a harness the dogs are jumping all over me to put them on and go.


----------

